# Frog leg trade, salamanders used as fishing bait



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

Frog leg trade, salamanders used as fishing bait - terrible news; helping to spread Chytrid & Ranavirus http://bit.ly/PgDyly Salamanders Used as Fishing Bait Linked to Amphibian Disease Epidemics - Part 2 Frog Leg Trade Kills Billions of Frogs Annually and Threatens Species’ Survival


----------

